# NW45 or around it. Whats your favorite nude NARS lipgloss/stick?



## Elle93 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a NW45 and im wondering what's your favorite nude lip product from NARS??


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Turkish Delight
Giza
Belize


----------



## laptoplovie (Jan 2, 2010)

Butterfield 8 is fab


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jan 5, 2010)

Giza
Stolen Kisses
Chihuahua


----------



## DaniCakes (Jan 7, 2010)

Chihuahua. I tried on Belize today at Specktra and loved it so I'm going to get that one too.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 8, 2010)

i love sweet revenge


----------



## Taylorsmomma (Jan 15, 2010)

I luv Greek Holiday.


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Honolulu Honey and Striptease,


----------



## shyste (Mar 21, 2010)

Striptease for me..actually using it under Goldyrocks dazzleglass for my wedding...my colors are yellow/brown!!  Not too much into lipsticks....


----------



## DaniCakes (Mar 22, 2010)

I finally purchased Belize  today and it's my favorite lipgloss EVER!!!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 22, 2010)

NARS Lipgloss in Supervixen is really nice...


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Mar 23, 2010)

I finally bought Honolulu Honey Lipstick after wanting it for a while. I love it! It looks great with Giza lip gloss. I wanted to try the new lipstick Cruising because it looks like a good pinky nude, but it was sold out. I will update if I every get my hands on it.

Update 3/28/10: I finally found NARS Cruising and I love it. It is a great pink nude color. I wear it with NARS Chihuahua lip gloss.


----------

